# Fairy non-bio gel?



## wannabewillow

Hi all:flower:

I've been using Persil Small and Mighty for as long as I can remember it being around, but I never really felt that my nappies smelt fresh, even after a good strip wash. I tried soapnuts, but didn't get on with them very well personally. 

Yesterday, in Asda, I saw Fairy non-bio gel on offer, 2 for £6, so I thought I'd give it a whirl. My nappies came out all sparkly and the inserts felt all puffy and soft, as if I'd used fabric conditioner :thumbup:. I had to rinse them after the original wash, I could still see wee suds collecting at the bottom of the machine door, next time, I'll use even less than 1/3 of the dose. I noticed they smelt very fresh, but could still smell the Fairy on them. Not sure if that's ok:shrug:, but they certainly feel, smell and look nice and clean.

Does anyone else use Fairy non-bio gel, and do you get on with it ok? I'm only asking because I never thought there'd be such a difference between brands. Cheers all:kiss:


----------



## lynnikins

ive not used the gel just the powder and do prefer it to persil non bio so once i run out of persil i'll be back with fairy lol


----------



## tiggercats

I don't use liquid or gel washing detergent at all, I only use powder now since reading this https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=25118 I also switched to bio powder and even though I have VERY sensitive skin and an unknown allergy, it hasn't made any difference, neither myself or my LO have had any issues with bio and it cleans so much better.


----------



## wannabewillow

tiggercats said:


> I don't use liquid or gel washing detergent at all, I only use powder now since reading this https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=25118 I also switched to bio powder and even though I have VERY sensitive skin and an unknown allergy, it hasn't made any difference, neither myself or my LO have had any issues with bio and it cleans so much better.

Thanks for that! I had a look in Asda yesterday at Bold 2 in 1 yesterday actually, but the only ones I could find were all the scented ones, couldn't see their original one at all. Funny what it says about the scum building up inside the machine drawers, I have to take out and wash my laundry drawers monthly, despite using a dosing ball :shrug:! I thought that was just normal and everyone had to do that.

Cheers again for the article, will definately be considering the switch, although DH constantly moans about bio making his skin and nose itchy (he's a sweetie wife that thrives on moaning, lol). Mind you, I could buy it, use it and he wouldn't know any different.

Can you make any brand recommendations?
Thanks :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

i just need my husband to pay attention when i tell him to go easy on the detergant lol he wonders why his clothes smell so nice for such a short time post washing and its caus of the detergant buildup lol i need to stripwash all his shirts soon lol


----------



## wannabewillow

Oh god, with us it's the temperature. My rule of thumb personally is, if it looks clean, wash at 30, if it's got wee/dirt on it, wash it at 40. David just washes everything at 30! Don't get me wrong, I wash at 30 when I know it's ok to, just if Mairi's had a leak of spilled something down herself, it needs 40 for stains!!! Will he never learn!?!


----------



## Eala

I've never used the gel, but I love Fairy Non-Bio powder :) I use a teeny tiny amount, yet my nappies still come out all soft and fluffy. I haven't needed to do a strip wash in what feels like ages, though I'll probably do one at some point just to make me feel better :rofl:


----------



## wannabewillow

Yeah, I love a good strip wash! DH thinks I'm a wierdo waiting for the bubbles to go. Ah well, each to their own! On another note, my Bambootys arrived today, they're washed and on the line ready for tomorrow!!! Yippee.


----------



## Eala

Yay for bambootys!!!! :dance:


----------



## jenstar

I used fairy gel when I bought it on offer before Christmas, and the problem was that I found it hard to measure out a small amount of the gel. So I use powder now (non-bio still) as it is easy to measure out the amount. I use a formula scoop. (Also powder is batter at cleaning dirty stuff.) I use liquid for everything else as it works out a lot cheaper but one small box of powder lasts months if you only use it for nappies.


----------



## tiggercats

wannabewillow said:


> tiggercats said:
> 
> 
> I don't use liquid or gel washing detergent at all, I only use powder now since reading this https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=25118 I also switched to bio powder and even though I have VERY sensitive skin and an unknown allergy, it hasn't made any difference, neither myself or my LO have had any issues with bio and it cleans so much better.
> 
> Thanks for that! I had a look in Asda yesterday at Bold 2 in 1 yesterday actually, but the only ones I could find were all the scented ones, couldn't see their original one at all. Funny what it says about the scum building up inside the machine drawers, I have to take out and wash my laundry drawers monthly, despite using a dosing ball :shrug:! I thought that was just normal and everyone had to do that.
> 
> Cheers again for the article, will definately be considering the switch, although DH constantly moans about bio making his skin and nose itchy (he's a sweetie wife that thrives on moaning, lol). Mind you, I could buy it, use it and he wouldn't know any different.
> 
> Can you make any brand recommendations?
> Thanks :hugs:Click to expand...


I use whatever bold I like the look of when I go shopping (but only when on offer in tesco), they all have such strange names these days, WTF do white diamonds smell like :rofl:


----------



## wannabewillow

tiggercats said:
 

> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiggercats said:
> 
> 
> I don't use liquid or gel washing detergent at all, I only use powder now since reading this https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=25118 I also switched to bio powder and even though I have VERY sensitive skin and an unknown allergy, it hasn't made any difference, neither myself or my LO have had any issues with bio and it cleans so much better.
> 
> Thanks for that! I had a look in Asda yesterday at Bold 2 in 1 yesterday actually, but the only ones I could find were all the scented ones, couldn't see their original one at all. Funny what it says about the scum building up inside the machine drawers, I have to take out and wash my laundry drawers monthly, despite using a dosing ball :shrug:! I thought that was just normal and everyone had to do that.
> 
> Cheers again for the article, will definately be considering the switch, although DH constantly moans about bio making his skin and nose itchy (he's a sweetie wife that thrives on moaning, lol). Mind you, I could buy it, use it and he wouldn't know any different.
> 
> Can you make any brand recommendations?
> Thanks :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use whatever bold I like the look of when I go shopping (but only when on offer in tesco), they all have such strange names these days, WTF do white diamonds smell like :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

